# IE: PDF in HTML ein binden



## yannig7 (24. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich möchte eine PDF Datei in eine Homepage einbinden..Soweit kein Problem zu mindestens nicht in Firefox nur mein "Freund" der Internet Explorer will nicht .
Bis lang hab ich es so eingebunden:


```
<object width="530" height="500" data="*.pdf" type="application/pdf">
</object>
```

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Wie bekomm ich das ganze auch im IE zum laufen?
Ich habe außerdem mehrere PDFs die ich zu einer Speisekarte machen möchte. Es sollte sich wie ein Buch hin unter blätter lassen .
kennt da jemand ein tutorials zu oder hat Tipps?

Danke schon mal im Voraus 
LG


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (24. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ob das auch im bzw. in jedem IE funktioniert weiß ich nicht, aber eine Schöne und einfache Blätterfunktion für PDF wurde hier im Forum schon manchmal für Tutorials benutzt.
ISSUU (http://issuu.com/#whatIsIssuu)


----------



## yannig7 (24. Februar 2012)

danke dafür. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das einbiden einer einzelnen Pdf im IE also eine andere möglichkeit als 
	
	
	



```
<object width="530" height="500" data="*.pdf" type="application/pdf">
</object>
```
 die auch im IE läuft


----------



## threadi (25. Februar 2012)

Laut dem hier
http://joliclic.free.fr/html/object-tag/en/object-application.html
sollte es funktionieren.

Würde ich aber nicht machen. Zwar kann man einen Alternativ-Text hinterlegen, Nutzer ohne PDF-Plugin werden jedoch ein anderes Layout an der Stelle sehen, zumal ein Link nicht so viel Fläche einnimmt wie die Ausgabe eines PDFs. Die Alternative, PDFs per Flash auf der Seite blätterbar darzustellen, wurde oben ja schon genannt (weiteres Angebot dazu, sogar deutschsprachig nur eben auch kostenpflichtig: http://www.pdflash.de) - würde ich dann auch bevorzugen.


----------

